# Obama on O'Reilly



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

http://www.foxnews.com/oreilly/index.html
Have you guys been watching the interview that Bill O'Reilly is conducting with Obama? It is very intriguing stuff. Two more segments tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

AT my age 61 this is without a doubt the scareyist person I have ever seen. :******:

Socialism at its highest.
uke: 
Stay tuned :eyeroll:


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

zogman said:


> AT my age 61 this is without a doubt the scareyist person I have ever seen.


 I'm 46 and agree completely.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Bgunit68 said:


> zogman said:
> 
> 
> > AT my age 61 this is without a doubt the scareyist person I have ever seen.
> ...


Im 20 and I am scared as well


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

And in reality ... The part that makes is far, far worse is you have Nancy Pelosi running the House and Harry Reid (my illustrious Senator) running the Senate.

Can anyone here even try to imagine what those three might cook up if all power were left to them and their devices??

We could only be greatful for GWB and his legacy in SCOTUS ... Roberts and Alito as our (and the Constitution's) last resort of protection.

Or so it seems to me.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> And in reality ... The part that makes is far, far worse is you have Nancy Pelosi running the House and Harry Reid (my illustrious Senator) running the Senate.


May God spare us. It would be very close to all kneel to Obama :bowdown: . This guy isn't for the middle class or the poor. He says it because he thinks that is the path to his world throne.

It may sound radical to those on the left, but I often wonder how much damage Nancy, Harry, and Obama are willing to inflict on America to bring it to it's knees before them. These people look like they are doing intentional damage to me. That or they are stupid beyond belief.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Plainsman ...

They are drunk with power ... not really "stupid" per-say, However, in the long run they certainly are stupid if they value what America was intended to be.

They are drunk with the power that comes from believing/knowing they can perpetuate their personal power by doing whatever it takes to purchase the votes of the Have-Nots.

Meaning by "Have-Nots" those who pay no (or near no) taxes, which is half the voting public today, and who have no compulsion to sticking it to those who have excelled and prospered via the circumstances created by our Constitution and what America was meant to be.

As you have read from me many times ...

"When the people find they can vote themselves money, it will herald the end of the Republic" ... Ben Franklin.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The interesting thing tonight is he really wanted to distance himself from Ayers, Wright, Moveon.org. the Daily Kos etc. O'Reilly didn'td want to let him off the hook on any of them and mentioned he spoke to a Daily Kos group last week. They sound like a real gem.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Daily Kos group last week. They sound like a real gem.


Where do you think R Y A N gets some of his left wing crap from. Remember the Sarah Palins daughter crap the other day. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

g/o said:


> > Daily Kos group last week. They sound like a real gem.
> 
> 
> Where do you think R Y A N gets some of his left wing crap from. Remember the Sarah Palins daughter crap the other day. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


:lol:

I am seriously impressed G/O! It touches my heart to know that you remember the names of the sites I frequent.

Let's not forget Talking Points Memo, AmericaBlog, Huffington Post etc etc..

KOS is actually a good source to learn things that neither side wants discussed. They are one of the more objective sites out there :thumb:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> KOS is actually a good source to learn things that neither side wants discussed.


You are exactly correct on that. Take the Tony Snow blogs after he died, they were simply disqusting. Even Obama is distancing himself from the KOS crowd.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

:koolaid: Com'on Ryan do you thing we sleep under the beet truck :eyeroll:

[/quote]


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> KOS is actually a good source to learn things that neither side wants discussed. They are one of the more objective sites out there


That's the opposite of what O'Reilly said. As a matter of fact he called them evil, and Obama didn't defend them. He spoke at a group of them, but on O'Reilly tried to distance himself. O'Reilly tried to pin him down that they were one of his associations like Wright etc. Obama wanted nothing to do with the association of KOS. I have not checked them out, but if Obama doesn't want the association they must really be wacked out.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1vSgA-M ... re=related


----------

